# How much brightness and light attenuation does Led Red Blue play?



## ego (May 10, 2017)

I read an electronic magazine in which there is a report on how much brightness and light attenuation Led Red Blue plays. After reading, I became interested in Led Red Blue. So I searched some related materials and information about this topic from google. Today I come to this forum to turn to you to discuss my understandings are appropriate.

*Here are my personal understandings:

**Technical Parameters: *
Specifications: D30mm, 50mm, 80mm, 100mm (D-tube), 50mm, 80mm, 100mm (round tube)
LED particles (m): 96,108,120,144,260 tablets
Color: single red, yellow, blue, green, white, colorful, six, sixteen, thirty-two
Shell color: white, transparent
Imported PC plastic (polycarbonate) Performance: waterproof, dustproof, anti-ultraviolet, pressure, rupture, high and low temperature resistance, fire, super impact aging.
Protection class: IP65 level
Operating voltage range: 24V-220V
Working power: 8-12W
Working environment: -40 degrees - +75 degrees
Application areas: mainly used for building walls, advertising signs, high-end DISCO, bars, nightclubs, clubs, the first door billboards and so on.
Indoor 2000 ~ 3000nit enough,
Outdoor 5000 ~ 7000nit more appropriate


Generally the higher the better the brightness, the better the better the light fade. The price is very large depends on the chip material.

*Ps: Excuse me if I was wrong in words or expressions as I am a green hand in the field of Led Red Blue. I need continual learnings.
*
What is your idea ? Do you agree with my ideas ? Any of your ideas would be highly appreciated.

May someone would like to help ?

thanks in advance


----------

